# Earthquake!



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We were just hit with a *Earthquake *here in Lancaster County around 2pm. I don't know the magnitude within our area, but, it was strong enough to shake the house pretty good. The earthquake originated in Virginia - here is the info from the USGS site - click here. It was also felt in some other areas in and around us.

If you live in an around this area - let us know if you felt anything!

Rick


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Dover DE. We got some shaking. Nothing serious that I know of. Weird, never been in one before.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Was just reading about this and thinking of all of you in the area. Glad to hear that you & Donna are okay. Inspite of the size and shallow-ness, it appears that no one was hurt although structural inspections are (obviously) still underway. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Was just reading about this and thinking of all of you in the area. Glad to hear that you & Donna are okay. Inspite of the size and shallow-ness, it appears that no one was hurt although structural inspections are (obviously) still underway. Stay safe everyone!


We live along a flight path and usually see some lowing flying aircraft over our area - I originally thought that one might have been a bit too low. However, when I looked outside and didn't hear or see anything I thought it may be time to get out of the house. I can't say how strong the quake was, but, it was enough to shake the house pretty good. DD called and said Bruno was "alert" when it hit - he knew something was up!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Shook are house very hard in Southern MD but it appears no damage. Dog was acting funny right before it happened!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

I work in downtown Cincinnati in a high rise building on the 24th floor. It shook the blinds in the windows for a few seconds. Slightly unnerving considering there is no easy way out of the building. 
A few people headed for the stairwell. No obvious damage as far as I could tell.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I live in Peterborough, Ontario, Canada, and while I didn't feel anything, apparently it was felt in Toronto and Ottawa. Obviously it would be pretty weak this far from Virginia. Good to hear everybody is OK.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Does 5.8 qualify as an earthquake?


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

I live in the Harrisburg area and I was outside at the time and didnt really feel anything however my wife did and called me to see if I had felt it.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We live just a few miles from the epicenter. Yeah, it shook a little, and made things rattle and squeak, but like Imsomniak said, "Does 5.8 qualify as an earthquake?". I think it was the novelty of having one of that magnitude in the east that got everyone excited, plus the fact there are many people here who have never experienced one before. Having lived several years in Hollister, California, right at the convergence of the San Andreas and Calaveras fault lines, believe me, this wasn't that big a deal. It did cause the North Anna Nuclear Power Station near the epicenter to Scram the reactor, but that was simply an automatic safety precaution. There was apparently no damage to the reactor itself.

Bob


----------



## Rocky (Jan 15, 2008)

W4DRR said:


> We live just a few miles from the epicenter. Yeah, it shook a little, and made things rattle and squeak, but like Imsomniak said, "Does 5.8 qualify as an earthquake?". I think it was the novelty of having one of that magnitude in the east that got everyone excited, plus the fact there are many people here who have never experienced one before. Having lived several years in Hollister, California, right at the convergence of the San Andreas and Calaveras fault lines, believe me, this wasn't that big a deal. It did cause the North Anna Nuclear Power Station near the epicenter to Scram the reactor, but that was simply an automatic safety precaution. There was apparently no damage to the reactor itself.
> 
> Bob


Novelty? thats one novelty I would rather do without - any earthquake for us on the east is an event - we just don't get them. Its different when one is expected; however, many people weren't. What concerns me aside from the east-west debate or qualification is the amount of earthquakes that we have been having recently. Seems to me theres been a lot.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Insomniak said:


> Does 5.8 qualify as an earthquake?


Interesting article on how earthquakes impact different geographical locations -Quake Risk in Eastern U.S. Comparable to West Coast


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Does 5.8 qualify as an earthquake?


Interesting article on how earthquakes impact different geographical locations -Quake Risk in Eastern U.S. Comparable to West Coast
[/quote]

Lol, I couldn't resist. I'm scared to death of earthquakes and I've lived in So. Cal. most of my life. There's something about the suddenness and unpredictability of earthquakes that gets to me. I'm usually the person who runs out of the house when one hits.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Which is exacty the wrong thing to do. Most people get injured in earthquakes from things falling off the exterior of the building.


Insomniak said:


> Does 5.8 qualify as an earthquake?


Interesting article on how earthquakes impact different geographical locations -Quake Risk in Eastern U.S. Comparable to West Coast
[/quote]

Lol, I couldn't resist. I'm scared to death of earthquakes and I've lived in So. Cal. most of my life. There's something about the suddenness and unpredictability of earthquakes that gets to me. I'm usually the person who runs out of the house when one hits.
[/quote]


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Insomniak said:


> Does 5.8 qualify as an earthquake?


I was chuckling to myself about the overreaction, too.









I can tell you the geologists were not surprised, but it is hard to convince the general public that a seismic hazard exists when there hasn't been a major event in the area for decades or even centuries. Inactive faults just don't get much news media attention, for some reason...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Now, Hurricane Irene could be a different story....


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

This says it all....I saw this somewhere and how to re-post here. bahahahaha


----------

